# European Criminal Records Information System (ECRIS) = Ευρωπαϊκό Σύστημα Πληροφοριών Ποινικού Μητρώου [EN > EL]



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

Πηγή: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=493074:cs&page=&hwords=null



ANNEX A | ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ A
Common table of offences categories referred to in Article 4 | Κοινός πίνακας με τις κατηγορίες αξιόποινων πράξεων κατά το άρθρο 4
Parameters | Παράμετροι 
Level of completion: / Completed act / C | Βαθμός τέλεσης: / Τελεσθείσα πράξη / C 
Attempt or preparation / A | Απόπειρα ή προετοιμασία / A 
Non-transmitted element / Ø | Στοιχείο που δεν διαβιβάσθηκε / Ø 
Level of participation: / Perpetrator / M | Μορφή συμμετοχής: / Αυτουργός / M 
Aider and abettor or instigator/organiser, conspirator / H | Συνεργός ή ηθικός αυτουργός/διοργανωτής, μέλος συμμορίας / H 
Non-transmitted element / Ø | Στοιχείο που δεν διαβιβάσθηκε / Ø 
Exemption from criminal responsibility: / Insanity or diminished responsibility / S | Απαλλαγή από ποινική ευθύνη: / Ψυχική πάθηση ή μειωμένος καταλογισμός / S 
Recidivism / R | Υποτροπή / R 
Code / Categories and sub-categories of offences | Κωδικός / Κατηγορίες και υποκατηγορίες αξιόποινων πράξεων 
0100 00 open category / Crimes within the jurisdiction of the International Criminal Court | 0100 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα υπαγόμενα στη δικαιοδοσία του Διεθνούς Ποινικού Δικαστηρίου 
0101 00 / Genocide | 0101 00 / Γενοκτονία 
0102 00 / Crimes against humanity | 0102 00 / Εγκλήματα κατά της ανθρωπότητας 
0103 00 / War crimes | 0103 00 / Εγκλήματα πολέμου 
0200 00 open category / Participation in a criminal organisation | 0200 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Συμμετοχή σε εγκληματική οργάνωση 
0201 00 / Directing a criminal organisation | 0201 00 / Διεύθυνση εγκληματικής οργάνωσης 
0202 00 / Knowingly taking part in the criminal activities of a criminal organisation | 0202 00 / Ενσυνείδητη συμμετοχή σε αξιόποινες δραστηριότητες εγκληματικής οργάνωσης 
0203 00 / Knowingly taking part in the non-criminal activities of a criminal organisation | 0203 00 / Ενσυνείδητη συμμετοχή σε μη αξιόποινες δραστηριότητες εγκληματικής οργάνωσης 
0300 00 open category / Terrorism | 0300 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Τρομοκρατία 
0301 00 / Directing a terrorist group | 0301 00 / Διεύθυνση τρομοκρατικής ομάδας 
0302 00 / Knowingly participating in the activities of a terrorist group | 0302 00 / Ενσυνείδητη συμμετοχή στις δραστηριότητες τρομοκρατικής ομάδας 
0303 00 / Financing of terrorism | 0303 00 / Χρηματοδότηση της τρομοκρατίας 
0304 00 / Public provocation to commit a terrorist offence | 0304 00 / Δημόσια πρόκληση σε τέλεση τρομοκρατικού εγκλήματος Στρατολόγηση και εκπαίδευση τρομοκρατών 
0305 00 / Recruitment or training for terrorism | 0305 00 / Στρατολόγηση και εκπαίδευση τρομοκρατών 
0400 00 open category / Trafficking in human beings | 0400 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Εμπορία ανθρώπων 
0401 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purposes of labour or services exploitation | 0401 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό την εκμετάλλευση για την παροχή εργασίας ή υπηρεσιών 
0402 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purposes of the exploitation of the prostitution of others or other forms of sexual exploitation | 0402 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό την εκμετάλλευση αλλότριας πορνείας ή άλλες μορφές σεξουαλικής εκμετάλλευσης 
0403 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purposes of organ or human tissue removal | 0403 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό την αφαίρεση οργάνων ή ανθρώπινων ιστών 
0404 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purpose of slavery, practices similar to slavery or servitude | 0404 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό τη δουλεία, πρακτικές που προσομοιάζουν με δουλεία ή την ειλωτεία 
0405 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purposes of labour or services exploitation of a minor | 0405 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό την εκμετάλλευση ανηλίκου για την παροχή εργασίας ή υπηρεσιών 
0406 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purposes of the exploitation of the prostitution of minors or other forms of their sexual exploitation | 0406 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό την εκμετάλλευση της πορνείας ανηλίκων ή άλλες μορφές σεξουαλικής εκμετάλλευσης ανηλίκων 
0407 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purposes of organ or human tissue removal of a minor | 0407 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό την αφαίρεση οργάνων ή ανθρώπινων ιστών από το σώμα ανηλίκου 
0408 00 / Trafficking in human beings for the purpose of slavery, practices similar to slavery or servitude of a minor | 0408 00 / Εμπορία ανθρώπων με σκοπό τη δουλεία, πρακτικές που προσομοιάζουν με δουλεία ή την ειλωτεία εις βάρος ανηλίκου


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

0500 00 open category / Illicit trafficking [1] and other offences related to weapons, firearms, their parts and components, ammunition and explosives | 0500 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Παράνομη διακίνηση [1] και άλλες αξιόποινες πράξεις που αφορούν όπλα, πυροβόλα όπλα, μέρη και εξαρτήματα αυτών, πυρομαχικά και εκρηκτικά 
0501 00 / Illicit manufacturing of weapons, firearms, their parts and components, ammunition and explosives | 0501 00 / Παράνομη κατασκευή όπλων, πυροβόλων όπλων, των μερών και εξαρτημάτων τους, πυρομαχικών και εκρηκτικών 
0502 00 / Illicit trafficking of weapons, firearms, their parts and components ammunition and explosives at national level [2] | 0502 00 / Παράνομη διακίνηση όπλων, πυροβόλων όπλων, των μερών και εξαρτημάτων τους, πυρομαχικών και εκρηκτικών σε εθνικό επίπεδο [2] 
0503 00 / Illicit exportation or importation of weapons, firearms, their parts and components, ammunition and explosives | 0503 00 / Παράνομη εξαγωγή ή εισαγωγή όπλων, πυροβόλων όπλων, των μερών και εξαρτημάτων τους πυρομαχικών και εκρηκτικών 
0504 00 / Unauthorised possession or use of weapons, firearms, their parts and components, ammunition and explosives | 0504 00 / Παράνομη κατοχή ή χρήση όπλων, πυροβόλων όπλων, των μερών και εξαρτημάτων τους πυρομαχικών και εκρηκτικών 
0600 00 open category / Environmental crime | 0600 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Περιβαλλοντικά εγκλήματα 
0601 00 / Destroying or damaging protected fauna and flora species | 0601 00 / Καταστροφή ή πρόκληση βλάβης σε προστατευόμενα είδη πανίδας ή χλωρίδας 
0602 00 / Unlawful discharges of polluting substances or ionising radiation into air, soil or water | 0602 00 / Παράνομη απόρριψη ρυπογόνων ουσιών ή ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας στην ατμόσφαιρα, το έδαφος ή τα ύδατα 
0603 00 / Offences related to waste, including hazardous waste | 0603 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με απόβλητα, περιλαμβανομένων των επικίνδυνων αποβλήτων 
0604 00 / Offences related to illicit trafficking [1] in protected fauna and flora species or parts thereof | 0604 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με την παράνομη διακίνηση [1] προστατευόμενων ειδών πανίδας ή χλωρίδας ή τμημάτων τους 
0605 00 / Unintentional environmental offences | 0605 00 / Περιβαλλοντικά αδικήματα εξ αμελείας 
0700 00 open category / Offences related to drugs or precursors, and other offences against public health | 0700 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με ναρκωτικές και πρόδρομες ουσίες και άλλα αδικήματα κατά της δημόσιας υγείας 
0701 00 / Offences related to illicit trafficking [3] in narcotic drugs, psychotropic substances and precursors not exclusively for own personal consumption | 0701 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με την παράνομη διακίνηση [3] ναρκωτικών, ψυχοτρόπων και πρόδρομων ουσιών όταν σκοπός δεν είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο η προσωπική κατανάλωση 
0702 00 / Illicit consumption of drugs and their acquisition, possession, manufacture or production exclusively for own personal consumption | 0702 00 / Παράνομη κατανάλωση ναρκωτικών καθώς και απόκτηση, κατοχή, παρασκευή ή παραγωγή τους με αποκλειστικό σκοπό την προσωπική κατανάλωση 
0703 00 / Aiding or inciting others to use narcotic drugs or psychotropic substances illicitly | 0703 00 / Παροχή βοήθειας ή παρακίνηση άλλων να κάνουν παράνομη χρήση ναρκωτικών ή ψυχότροπων ουσιών 
0704 00 / Manufacture or production of narcotic drugs not exclusively for personal consumption | 0704 00 / Παρασκευή ή παραγωγή ναρκωτικών ουσιών όταν σκοπός δεν είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο η προσωπική κατανάλωση


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

0800 00 open category / Crimes against the person | 0800 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Εγκλήματα κατά του προσώπου 
0801 00 / Intentional killing | 0801 00 / Ανθρωποκτονία εκ προθέσεως 
0802 00 / Aggravated cases of intentional killing [4] | 0802 00 / Διακεκριμένες περιπτώσεις ανθρωποκτονίας εκ προθέσεως [4] 
0803 00 / Unintentional killing | 0803 00 / Ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας 
0804 00 / Intentional killing of a new-born by his/her mother | 0804 00 / Θανάτωση νεογνού από τη μητέρα του/της εκ προθέσεως 
0805 00 / Illegal abortion | 0805 00 / Παράνομη άμβλωση 
0806 00 / Illegal euthanasia | 0806 00 / Παράνομη ευθανασία 
0807 00 / Offences related to committing suicide | 0807 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με αυτοκτονία 
0808 00 / Violence causing death | 0808 00 / Άσκηση βίας με συνέπεια την πρόκληση θανάτου 
0809 00 / Causing grievous bodily injury, disfigurement or permanent disability | 0809 00 / Πρόκληση σοβαρής σωματικής βλάβης, παραμόρφωσης ή μόνιμης αναπηρίας 
0810 00 / Unintentionally causing grievous bodily injury, disfigurement or permanent disability | 0810 00 / Εξ αμελείας πρόκληση σοβαρής σωματικής βλάβης, παραμόρφωσης ή μόνιμης αναπηρίας 
0811 00 / Causing minor bodily injury | 0811 00 / Πρόκληση ελαφράς σωματικής βλάβης 
0812 00 / Unintentionally causing minor bodily injury | 0812 00 / Εξ αμελείας πρόκληση ελαφράς σωματικής βλάβης 
0813 00 / Exposing to danger of loss of life or grievous bodily injury | 0813 00 / Έκθεση σε κίνδυνο θανάτου ή σοβαρής σωματικής βλάβης 
0814 00 / Torture | 0814 00 / Βασανιστήρια 
0815 00 / Failure to offer aid or assistance | 0815 00 / Εγκατάλειψη ατόμου που χρήζει βοηθείας 
0816 00 / Offences related to organ or tissue removal without authorisation or consent | 0816 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με αφαίρεση οργάνων ή ιστών χωρίς άδεια ή συναίνεση 
0817 00 / Offences related to illicit trafficking [3] in human organs and tissue | 0817 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με παράνομη διακίνηση [3] ανθρώπινων οργάνων ή ιστών 
0818 00 / Domestic violence or threat | 0818 00 / Οικογενειακή βία ή απειλή 
0900 00 open category / Offences against personal liberty, dignity and other protected interests, including racism and xenophobia | 0900 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κατά της προσωπικής ελευθερίας, της αξιοπρέπειας και άλλων προστατευόμενων συμφερόντων, περιλαμβανομένου του ρατσισμού και της ξενοφοβίας 
0901 00 / Kidnapping, kidnapping for ransom, illegal restraint | 0901 00 / Απαγωγή, απαγωγή για λύτρα, παράνομη κράτηση 
0902 00 / Unlawful arrest or deprivation of liberty by public authority | 0902 00 / Παράνομη σύλληψη ή στέρηση της ελευθερίας από δημόσια αρχή 
0903 00 / Hostage-taking | 0903 00 / Περιαγωγή σε ομηρία 
0904 00 / Unlawful seizure of an aircraft or ship | 0904 00 / Παράνομη αρπαγή αεροσκάφους ή πλοίου 
0905 00 / Insults, slander, defamation, contempt | 0905 00 / Εξύβριση, συκοφαντία, δυσφήμηση, απείθεια προς δικαστήριο 
0906 00 / Threats | 0906 00 / Απειλές 
0907 00 / Duress, pressure, stalking, harassment or aggression of a psychological or emotional nature | 0907 00 / Άσκηση καταναγκασμού ή πιέσεων, παρενοχλητική παρακολούθηση, παρενόχληση ή επίθεση ψυχολογικού ή συναισθηματικού χαρακτήρα 
0908 00 / Extortion | 0908 00 / Εκβίαση 
0909 00 / Aggravated extortion | 0909 00 / Διακεκριμένη εκβίαση 
0910 00 / Illegal entry into private property | 0910 00 / Παράνομη είσοδος σε ιδιωτική ιδιοκτησία 
0911 00 / Invasion of privacy other than illegal entry into private property | 0911 00 / Παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητας εκτός από την παράνομη είσοδο σε ιδιωτική ιδιοκτησία 
0912 00 / Offences against protection of personal data | 0912 00 / Αδικήματα κατά της προστασίας δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα 
0913 00 / Illegal interception of data or communication | 0913 00 / Παράνομη υποκλοπή δεδομένων ή επικοινωνιών 
0914 00 / Discrimination on grounds of gender, race, sexual orientation, religion or ethnic origin | 0914 00 / Άσκηση διακρίσεων με βάση το φύλο, τη φυλή, τον γενετήσιο προσανατολισμό, το θρήσκευμα ή την εθνοτική καταγωγή 
0915 00 / Public incitement to racial discrimination | 0915 00 / Δημόσια προτροπή σε φυλετικές διακρίσεις 
0916 00 / Public incitement to racial hatred | 0916 00 / Δημόσια προτροπή σε φυλετικό μίσος 
0917 00 / Blackmail | 0917 00 / Εκβιασμός


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

1000 00 open category / Sexual offences | 1000 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Εγκλήματα κατά της γενετήσιας ελευθερίας 
1001 00 / Rape | 1001 00 / Βιασμός 
1002 00 / Aggravated rape [5] other than rape of a minor | 1002 00 / Διακεκριμένος βιασμός [5] πλην του βιασμού ανηλίκου 
1003 00 / Sexual assault | 1003 00 / Εξαναγκασμός σε ασέλγεια 
1004 00 / Procuring for prostitution or sexual act | 1004 00 / Μαστροπεία 
1005 00 / Indecent exposure | 1005 00 / Άσεμνη συμπεριφορά 
1006 00 / Sexual harassment | 1006 00 / Σεξουαλική παρενόχληση 
1007 00 / Soliciting by a prostitute | 1007 00 / Προσφορά υπηρεσιών από εκπορνευόμενο άτομο 
1008 00 / Sexual exploitation of children | 1008 00 / Σεξουαλική εκμετάλλευση ανηλίκου 
1009 00 / Offences related to child pornography or indecent images of minors | 1009 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με την παιδική πορνογραφία ή άσεμνες εικόνες ανηλίκων 
1010 00 / Rape of a minor | 1010 00 / Βιασμός ανηλίκου 
1011 00 / Sexual assault of a minor | 1011 00 / Εξαναγκασμός ανηλίκου σε ασέλγεια 
1100 00 open category / Offences against family law | 1100 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κατά του οικογενειακού δικαίου 
1101 00 / Illicit sexual relations between close family members | 1101 00 / Παράνομες γενετήσιες σχέσεις μεταξύ στενών συγγενών 
1102 00 / Polygamy | 1102 00 / Πολυγαμία 
1103 00 / Evading the alimony or maintenance obligation | 1103 00 / Αποφυγή της υποχρέωσης καταβολής διατροφής 
1104 00 / Neglect or desertion of a minor or a disabled person | 1104 00 / Παραμέληση ή εγκατάλειψη ανηλίκου ή ατόμου με αναπηρία 
1105 00 / Failure to comply with an order to produce a minor or removal of a minor | 1105 00 / Μη συμμόρφωση με διαταγή παράδοσης ή παράνομη απόσπαση ανηλίκου


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

1200 00 open category / Offences against the State, public order, course of justice or public officials | 1200 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κατά του κράτους, της δημόσιας τάξης, της απονομής δικαιοσύνης ή δημόσιων αξιωματούχων 
1201 00 / Espionage | 1201 00 / Κατασκοπία 
1202 00 / High treason | 1202 00 / Έσχατη προδοσία 
1203 00 / Offences related to elections and referendum | 1203 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με εκλογές και δημοψηφίσματα 
1204 00 / Attempt against life or health of the Head of State | 1204 00 / Απόπειρα κατά της ζωής ή της σωματικής ακεραιότητας αρχηγού κράτους 
1205 00 / Insult of the State, Nation or State symbols | 1205 00 / Περιύβριση του κράτους, του έθνους ή κρατικών συμβόλων 
1206 00 / Insult or resistance to a representative of public authority | 1206 00 / Περιύβριση αρχής ή αντίσταση κατά φορέα δημόσιας αρχής 
1207 00 / Extortion, duress, pressure towards a representative of public authority | 1207 00 / Εκβιασμός, άσκηση καταναγκασμού ή πιέσεων κατά φορέα δημόσιας εξουσίας 
1208 00 / Assault or threat on a representative of public authority | 1208 00 / Βιαιοπραγία ή απειλή κατά φορέα δημόσιας εξουσίας 
1209 00 / Public order offences, breach of the public peace | 1209 00 / Αδικήματα κατά της δημόσιας τάξης, διατάραξη της κοινής ειρήνης 
1210 00 / Violence during sports events | 1210 00 / Άσκηση βίας κατά τη διάρκεια αθλητικών εκδηλώσεων 
1211 00 / Theft of public or administrative documents | 1211 00 / Κλοπή δημόσιου ή διοικητικού εγγράφου 
1212 00 / Obstructing or perverting the course of justice, making false allegations in the course of criminal or judicial proceedings, perjury | 1212 00 / Παρακώλυση ή διαστρέβλωση της απονομής δικαιοσύνης, προβολή ψευδών ισχυρισμών σε ποινική ή δικαστική διαδικασία, ψευδορκία 
1213 00 / Unlawful impersonation of a person or an authority | 1213 00 / Αντιποίηση της ταυτότητας άλλου προσώπου ή αρχής 
1214 00 / Escape from lawful custody | 1214 00 / Απόδραση κρατουμένου 
1300 00 open category / Offences against public property or public interests | 1300 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κατά της δημόσιας περιουσίας ή του δημόσιου συμφέροντος 
1301 00 / Public, social security or family benefit fraud | 1301 00 / Απάτη σε σχέση με κρατικά ή οικογενειακά επιδόματα ή παροχές κοινωνικής ασφάλισης 
1302 00 / Fraud affecting European benefits or allowances | 1302 00 / Απάτη σε σχέση με ευρωπαϊκές παροχές ή ενισχύσεις 
1303 00 / Offences related to illegal gambling | 1303 00 / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με παράνομα τυχερά παίγνια 
1304 00 / Obstructing of public tender procedures | 1304 00 / Παρακώλυση της διεξαγωγής δημόσιων διαγωνισμών 
1305 00 / Active or passive corruption of a civil servant, a person holding public office or public authority | 1305 00 / Ενεργητική ή παθητική δωροδοκία δημοσίου υπαλλήλου ή προσώπου που κατέχει δημόσιο αξίωμα ή δημόσια εξουσία 
1306 00 / Embezzlement, misappropriation or other diversion of property by a public official | 1306 00 / Κατάχρηση, υπεξαίρεση ή άλλου είδους εκτροπή ξένης περιουσίας από δημόσιο υπάλληλο 
1307 00 / Abuse of a function by a public official | 1307 00 / Κατάχρηση αξιώματος από δημόσιο υπάλληλο 
1400 00 open category / Tax and customs offences | 1400 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Φορολογικά αδικήματα και αδικήματα που αφορούν τα τελωνεία 
1401 00 / Tax offences | 1401 00 / Φορολογικά αδικήματα 
1402 00 / Customs offences | 1402 00 / Αδικήματα που αφορούν τα τελωνεία 
1500 00 open category / Economic and trade related offences | 1500 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με την οικονομία και το εμπόριο 
1501 00 / Bankruptcy or fraudulent insolvency | 1501 00 / Πτώχευση ή δολία χρεοκοπία 
1502 00 / Breach of accounting regulation, embezzlement, concealment of assets or unlawful increase in a company’s liabilities | 1502 00 / Παραβίαση της λογιστικής νομοθεσίας, κατάχρηση, απόκρυψη περιουσιακών στοιχείων ή παράνομη επαύξηση του παθητικού εταιρείας 
1503 00 / Violation of competition rules | 1503 00 / Παραβίαση των κανόνων ανταγωνισμού 
1504 00 / Laundering of proceeds from crime | 1504 00 / Νομιμοποίηση εσόδων από εγκληματικές δραστηριότητες 
1505 00 / Active or passive corruption in the private sector | 1505 00 / Ενεργητική ή παθητική δωροδοκία στον ιδιωτικό τομέα 
1506 00 / Revealing a secret or breaching an obligation of secrecy | 1506 00 / Αποκάλυψη απορρήτου ή παραβίαση υποχρέωσης τήρησης απορρήτου 
1507 00 / "Insider trading" | 1507 00 / Πράξεις κατόχων εμπιστευτικών πληροφοριών


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

1600 00 open category / Offences against property or causing damage to goods | 1600 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κατά της ιδιοκτησίας ή φθορά ξένης ιδιοκτησίας 
1601 00 / Unlawful appropriation | 1601 00 / Υπεξαίρεση 
1602 00 / Unlawful appropriation or diversion of energy | 1602 00 / Υπεξαίρεση ή παράνομη εκτροπή ενέργειας 
1603 00 / Fraud, including swindling | 1603 00 / Απάτη συμπεριλαμβανομένης της καταδολίευσης 
1604 00 / Dealing in stolen goods | 1604 00 / Διακίνηση κλαπέντων αντικειμένων 
1605 00 / Illicit trafficking [6] in cultural goods, including antiques and works of art | 1605 00 / Παράνομη διακίνηση [6] πολιτιστικών αγαθών, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των αρχαιοτήτων και των έργων τέχνης 
1606 00 / Intentional damage or destruction of property | 1606 00 / Εκ προθέσεως φθορά ή καταστροφή περιουσιακών στοιχείων 
1607 00 / Unintentional damage or destruction of property | 1607 00 / Εξ αμελείας φθορά ή καταστροφή περιουσιακών στοιχείων 
1608 00 / Sabotage | 1608 00 / Δολιοφθορά 
1609 00 / Offences against industrial or intellectual property | 1609 00 / Αδικήματα κατά της βιομηχανικής ή διανοητικής ιδιοκτησίας 
1610 00 / Arson | 1610 00 / Εμπρησμός 
1611 00 / Arson causing death or injury to persons | 1611 00 / Θάνατος ή τραυματισμός προσώπου λόγω εμπρησμού 
1612 00 / Forest arson | 1612 00 / Εμπρησμός δάσους 
1700 00 open category / Theft offences | 1700 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κλοπής 
1701 00 / Theft | 1701 00 / Κλοπή 
1702 00 / Theft after unlawful entry into property | 1702 00 / Κλοπή κατόπιν παράνομης εισόδου σε ξένη ιδιοκτησία. 
1703 00 / Theft, using violence or weapons, or using threat of violence or weapons against person | 1703 00 / Κλοπή συνοδευόμενη από άσκηση βίας ή χρήση όπλων, ή απειλές άσκησης βίας ή χρήσης όπλων κατά προσώπου 
1704 00 / Forms of aggravated theft which do not involve use of violence or weapons, or use of threat of violence or weapons, against persons. | 1704 00 / Μορφές διακεκριμένης κλοπής που δεν συνοδεύεται από άσκηση βίας ή χρήση όπλων, ή απειλές άσκησης βίας ή χρήσης όπλων κατά προσώπου 
1800 00 open category / Offences against information systems and other computer-related crime | 1800 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κατά συστημάτων πληροφορικής και άλλα ηλεκτρονικά εγκλήματα 
1801 00 / Illegal access to information systems | 1801 00 / Παράνομη πρόσβαση σε συστήματα πληροφορικής 
1802 00 / Illegal system interference | 1802 00 / Παράνομη παρεμβολή σε σύστημα 
1803 00 / Illegal data interference | 1803 00 / Παράνομη παρεμβολή σε δεδομένα 
1804 00 / Production, possession, dissemination of or trafficking in computer devices or data enabling commitment of computer-related offences | 1804 00 / Παραγωγή, κατοχή, διάδοση ή διακίνηση ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού ή δεδομένων που καθιστούν δυνατή τη διάπραξη αξιόποινων πράξεων σε σχέση με ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές 
1900 00 open category / Forgery of means of payment | 1900 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Κιβδηλεία μέσων πληρωμής 
1901 00 / Counterfeiting or forging currency, including the euro | 1901 00 / Παραχάραξη ή κιβδηλεία νομισμάτων, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ευρώ 
1902 00 / Counterfeiting of non-cash means of payment | 1902 00 / Παραχάραξη μέσων πληρωμής πλην των μετρητών 
1903 00 / Counterfeiting or forging public fiduciary documents | 1903 00 / Παραχάραξη ή κιβδηλεία δημόσιων πιστωτικών τίτλων 
1904 00 / Putting into circulation/using counterfeited or forged currency, non-cash means of payment or public fiduciary documents | 1904 00 / Θέση σε κυκλοφορία ή χρήση παραχαραγμένου ή κίβδηλου νομίσματος, άλλων μέσων πληρωμής πλην των μετρητών ή δημόσιων πιστωτικών τίτλων 
1905 00 / Possession of a device for the counterfeiting or forgery of currency or public fiduciary documents | 1905 00 / Κατοχή εξοπλισμού προοριζόμενου για την παραχάραξη ή κιβδηλεία νομίσματος ή δημόσιων πιστωτικών τίτλων 
2000 00 open category / Falsification of documents | 2000 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Παραποίηση εγγράφων 
2001 00 / Falsification of a public or administrative document by a private individual | 2001 00 / Παραποίηση δημόσιου ή διοικητικού εγγράφου από ιδιώτη 
2002 00 / Falsification of a document by a civil servant or a public authority | 2002 00 / Παραποίηση εγγράφου από δημόσιο υπάλληλο ή δημόσια αρχή 
2003 00 / Supply or acquisition of a forged public or administrative document; supply or acquisition of a forged document by a civil servant or a public authority | 2003 00 / Προμήθεια ή κτήση πλαστογραφημένου δημόσιου ή διοικητικού εγγράφου• προμήθεια ή κτήση πλαστογραφημένου εγγράφου από δημόσιο υπάλληλο ή δημόσια αρχή 
2004 00 / Using forged public or administrative documents | 2004 00 / Χρήση πλαστογραφημένου δημόσιου ή διοικητικού εγγράφου 
2005 00 / Possession of a device for the falsification of public or administrative documents | 2005 00 / Κατοχή εξοπλισμού προοριζόμενου για την παραποίηση δημόσιων ή διοικητικών εγγράφων 
2006 00 / Forgery of private documents by a private individual | 2006 00 / Πλαστογραφία ιδιωτικών εγγράφων από ιδιώτη 
2100 00 open category / Offences against traffic regulations | 2100 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα που συνίστανται σε παραβίαση των κανονισμών οδικής κυκλοφορίας 
2101 00 / Dangerous driving | 2101 00 / Επικίνδυνη οδήγηση 
2102 00 / Driving under the influence of alcohol or narcotic drugs | 2102 00 / Οδήγηση υπό την επήρεια οινοπνευματωδών ποτών ή ναρκωτικών ουσιών 
2103 00 / Driving without a licence or while disqualified | 2103 00 / Οδήγηση χωρίς άδεια ή ενώ ο οδηγός έχει εκπέσει του δικαιώματος οδήγησης 
2104 00 / Failure to stop after a road accident | 2104 00 / Φυγή μετά από τροχαίο ατύχημα 
2105 00 / Avoiding a road check | 2105 00 / Αποφυγή οδικού ελέγχου 
2106 00 / Offences related to road transport | 2106 00 / Αδικήματα στον τομέα των οδικών μεταφορών


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

2200 00 open category / Offences against labour law | 2200 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα που συνίστανται σε παραβίαση της εργατικής νομοθεσίας 
2201 00 / Unlawful employment | 2201 00 / Παράνομη απασχόληση 
2202 00 / Offences relating to remuneration, including social security contributions | 2202 00 / Αδικήματα σχετικά με την αμοιβή εργαζομένων, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των εισφορών κοινωνικής ασφάλισης 
2203 00 / Offences relating to working conditions, health and safety at work | 2203 00 / Αδικήματα σχετικά με τις συνθήκες εργασίας ή την υγεία και ασφάλεια στην εργασία 
2204 00 / Offences relating to access to or exercise of a professional activity | 2204 00 / Αδικήματα σχετικά με την πρόσβαση ή την άσκηση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας 
2205 00 / Offences relating to working hours and rest time | 2205 00 / Αδικήματα σχετικά με τον χρόνο εργασίας και τον χρόνο ανάπαυσης 
2300 00 open category / Offences against migration law | 2300 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα κατά της μεταναστευτικής νομοθεσίας 
2301 00 / Unauthorised entry or residence | 2301 00 / Παράνομη είσοδος ή διαμονή 
2302 00 / Facilitation of unauthorised entry and residence | 2302 00 / Διευκόλυνση παράνομης εισόδου και διαμονής 
2400 00 open category / Offences against military obligations | 2400 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα που σχετίζονται με στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις 
2500 00 open category / Offences related to hormonal substances and other growth promoters | 2500 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα σχετικά με ορμονικές ουσίες και άλλους αυξητικούς παράγοντες 
2501 00 / Illicit importation, exportation or supply of hormonal substances and other grown promoters | 2501 00 / Παράνομη εισαγωγή, εξαγωγή και προμήθεια ορμονικών ουσιών και άλλων αυξητικών παραγόντων 
2600 00 open category / Offences related to nuclear materials or other hazardous radioactive substances | 2600 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Αδικήματα σχετικά με πυρηνικές ύλες ή άλλες επικίνδυνες ραδιενεργές ουσίες 
2601 00 / Illicit importation, exportation, supply or acquisition of nuclear or radioactive materials | 2601 00 / Παράνομη εισαγωγή, εξαγωγή, προμήθεια ή κτήση πυρηνικών ή ραδιενεργών υλών 
2700 00 open category / Other offences | 2700 00 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Άλλα αδικήματα 
2701 00 / Other intentional offences | 2701 00 / Άλλα εκ προθέσεως αδικήματα 
2702 00 / Other unintentional offences | 2702 00 / Άλλα εξ αμελείας αδικήματα 
[1] Unless otherwise specified in this category, "trafficking" means import, export, acquisition, sale, delivery, movement or transfer. | [1] Διακίνηση σημαίνει εισαγωγή, εξαγωγή, απόκτηση, πώληση, παράδοση, κυκλοφορία ή μεταβίβαση, εκτός αν διευκρινίζεται άλλως σε αυτήν την κατηγορία.
[2] For the purpose of this sub-category trafficking includes acquisition, sale, delivery, movement or transfer. | [2] Για τους σκοπούς της παρούσας υποκατηγορίας, η διακίνηση περιλαμβάνει απόκτηση, πώληση, παράδοση, κυκλοφορία ή μεταβίβαση.
[3] For the purpose of this sub-category trafficking includes import, export, acquisition, sale, delivery, movement or transfer. | [3] Για τους σκοπούς της παρούσας υποκατηγορίας, η διακίνηση περιλαμβάνει εισαγωγή, εξαγωγή, απόκτηση, πώληση, παράδοση, κυκλοφορία ή μεταβίβαση.
[4] For example: particularly grave circumstances. | [4] Για παράδειγμα: ιδιαίτερα επιβαρυντικές περιστάσεις.
[5] For example rape with particular cruelty. | [5] Παραδείγματος χάρη, βιασμός με ιδιαίτερη βαναυσότητα.
[6] Trafficking includes import, export, acquisition, sale, delivery, movement or transfer. | [6] Για τους σκοπούς της παρούσας υποκατηγορίας, η διακίνηση περιλαμβάνει εισαγωγή, εξαγωγή, απόκτηση, πώληση, παράδοση, κυκλοφορία ή μεταβίβαση.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

ANNEX B | ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ B
Common table of penalties and measures categories referred to in Article 4 | Κοινός πίνακας με τις κατηγορίες ποινών και μέτρων κατά το άρθρο 4
Code / Categories and sub-categories of offences | Κωδικός / Κατηγορίες και υποκατηγορίες ποινών και μέτρων 
1000 open category / Deprivation of freedom | 1000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Στέρηση ελευθερίας 
1001 / Imprisonment | 1001 / Φυλάκιση 
1002 / Life imprisonment | 1002 / Ισόβια κάθειρξη 
2000 open category / Restriction of personal freedom | 2000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Περιορισμός της προσωπικής ελευθερίας 
2001 / Prohibition from frequenting some places | 2001 / Απαγόρευση διαμονής σε ορισμένους τόπους 
2002 / Restriction to travel abroad | 2002 / Απαγόρευση εξόδου από τη χώρα 
2003 / Prohibition to stay in some places | 2003 / Απαγόρευση της παραμονής σε συγκεκριμένα μέρη 
2004 / Prohibition from entry to a mass event | 2004 / Απαγόρευση εισόδου σε μαζική εκδήλωση 
2005 / Prohibition to enter in contact with certain persons through whatever means | 2005 / Απαγόρευση της επικοινωνίας με ορισμένα πρόσωπα καθ’ οιονδήποτε τρόπο 
2006 / Placement under electronic surveillance [1] | 2006 / Θέση υπό ηλεκτρονική επιτήρηση [1] 
2007 / Obligation to report at specified times to a specific authority | 2007 / Υποχρέωση εμφάνισης κατά τακτά διαστήματα σε συγκεκριμένη αρχή 
2008 / Obligation to stay/reside in a certain place | 2008 / Υποχρέωση παραμονής/διαμονής σε συγκεκριμένο μέρος 
2009 / Obligation to be at the place of residence on the set time | 2009 / Υποχρέωση του καταδικασθέντος να βρίσκεται στον τόπο διαμονής κατά τον καθορισμένο χρόνο 
2010 / Obligation to comply with the probation measures ordered by the court, including the obligation to remain under supervision | 2010 / Υποχρέωση συμμόρφωσης με μέτρα αναστολής που διέταξε το δικαστήριο, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της υποχρέωσης παραμονής υπό επιτήρηση 
3000 open category / Prohibition of a specific right or capacity | 3000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Απαγόρευση συγκεκριμένου δικαιώματος ή ικανότητας 
3001 / Disqualification from function | 3001 / Έκπτωση από αξίωμα 
3002 / Loss/suspension of capacity to hold or to be appointed to public office | 3002 / Απώλεια/αναστολή της ικανότητας κατοχής δημόσιου αξιώματος ή διορισμού σε δημόσιο αξίωμα 
3003 / Loss/suspension of the right to vote or to be elected | 3003 / Απώλεια/αναστολή του δικαιώματος του εκλέγειν ή εκλέγεσθαι 
3004 / Incapacity to contract with public administration | 3004 / Στέρηση της ικανότητας σύναψης δημόσιων συμβάσεων 
3005 / Ineligibility to obtain public subsidies | 3005 / Στέρηση της ικανότητας λήψης κρατικών επιδοτήσεων 
3006 / Cancellation of the driving licence [2] | 3006 / Ακύρωση άδειας οδήγησης [2] 
3007 / Suspension of driving licence | 3007 / Αναστολή ισχύος της άδειας οδήγησης 
3008 / Prohibition to drive certain vehicles | 3008 / Απαγόρευση οδήγησης συγκεκριμένων οχημάτων 
3009 / Loss/suspension of the parental authority | 3009 / Απώλεια/αναστολή γονικής μέριμνας 
3010 / Loss/suspension of right to be an expert in court proceedings/witness under oath/juror | 3010 / Απώλεια/αναστολή του δικαιώματος συμμετοχής σε δίκη υπό την ιδιότητα του πραγματογνώμονα ή του ενόρκου, ή του δικαιώματος ένορκης μαρτυρικής κατάθεσης 
3011 / Loss/suspension of right to be a legal guardian [3] | 3011 / Απώλεια ή αναστολή του δικαιώματος να έχει κανείς την ιδιότητα νόμιμου επιτρόπου [3] 
3012 / Loss/suspension of right of decoration or title | 3012 / Απώλεια/αναστολή δικαιώματος κατοχής παρασήμου ή τίτλου 
3013 / Prohibition to exercise professional, commercial or social activity | 3013 / Απαγόρευση της άσκησης επαγγελματικής, εμπορικής ή κοινωνικής δραστηριότητας 
3014 / Prohibition from working or activity with minors | 3014 / Απαγόρευση της απασχόλησης ή άσκησης δραστηριότητας με ανηλίκους 
3015 / Obligation to close an establishment | 3015 / Υποχρέωση κλεισίματος επιχείρησης 
3016 / Prohibition to hold or to carry weapons | 3016 / Απαγόρευση της οπλοκατοχής ή της οπλοφορίας 
3017 / Withdrawal of a hunting/fishing license | 3017 / Ανάκληση άδειας κυνηγίου ή αλιείας 
3018 / Prohibition to issue cheques or to use payment/credit cards | 3018 / Απαγόρευση της έκδοσης επιταγών ή της χρήσης καρτών πληρωμής ή πιστωτικών καρτών 
3019 / Prohibition to keep animals | 3019 / Απαγόρευση της κατοχής ζώων 
3020 / Prohibition to possess or use certain items other than weapons | 3020 / Απαγόρευση της κατοχής ή της χρήσης ορισμένων αντικειμένων εκτός των όπλων 
3021 / Prohibition to play certain games/sports | 3021 / Απαγόρευση ορισμένων παιγνίων/αθλημάτων


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

4000 open category / Prohibition or expulsion from territory | 4000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Απαγόρευση εισόδου και παραμονής ή απομάκρυνση από την επικράτεια 
4001 / Prohibition from national territory | 4001 / Απαγόρευση εισόδου και παραμονής στην εθνική επικράτεια 
4002 / Expulsion from national territory | 4002 / Απομάκρυνση από την εθνική επικράτεια 
5000 open category / Personal obligation | 5000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Προσωπικές υποχρεώσεις 
5001 / Submission to medical treatment or other forms of therapy | 5001 / Υπαγωγή σε ιατρική θεραπεία ή σε άλλη μορφή θεραπείας 
5002 / Submission to a social-educational programme | 5002 / Υπαγωγή σε πρόγραμμα κοινωνικοεκπαιδευτικού χαρακτήρα 
5003 / Obligation to be under the care/control of the family | 5003 / Υποχρέωση υπαγωγής στη φροντίδα/τον έλεγχο της οικογένειας 
5004 / Educational measures | 5004 / Εκπαιδευτικά μέτρα 
5005 / Socio-judicial probation | 5005 / Κοινωνικοδικαστική επιτήρηση 
5006 / Obligation of training/working | 5006 / Υποχρέωση επιμόρφωσης/εργασίας 
5007 / Obligation to provide judicial authorities with specific information | 5007 / Υποχρέωση παροχής συγκεκριμένων πληροφοριών στις δικαστικές αρχές 
5008 / Obligation to publish the judgment | 5008 / Υποχρέωση δημοσίευσης δικαστικής απόφασης 
5009 / Obligation to compensate for the prejudice caused by the offence | 5009 / Υποχρέωση αποκατάστασης της ζημίας που προκλήθηκε από το αδίκημα 
6000 open category / Penalty on personal property | 6000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Κυρώσεις επί της ατομικής περιουσίας 
6001 / Confiscation | 6001 / Δήμευση 
6002 / Demolition | 6002 / Κατεδάφιση 
6003 / Restoration | 6003 / Αναστήλωση 
7000 open category / Placing in an institution | 7000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Εγκλεισμός σε ίδρυμα 
7001 / Placing in a psychiatric institution | 7001 / Περιορισμός σε ψυχιατρικό κατάστημα 
7002 / Placing in a detoxification institution | 7002 / Περιορισμός σε ίδρυμα αποτοξίνωσης 
7003 / Placing in an educational institution | 7003 / Υποχρεωτική φοίτηση σε εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα 
8000 open category / Financial penalty | 8000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Χρηματικές ποινές 
8001 / Fine | 8001 / Πρόστιμο 
8002 / Day-fine [4] | 8002 / Πρόστιμο που υπολογίζεται σε ημερήσια βάση [4] 
8003 / Fine for the benefit of a special recipient [5] | 8003 / Πρόστιμο υπέρ συγκεκριμένου δικαιούχου [5] 
9000 open category / Working penalty | 9000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Ποινή υπό μορφή παροχής εργασίας 
9001 / Community service or work | 9001 / Παροχή κοινωφελούς υπηρεσίας ή εργασίας 
9002 / Community service or work accompanied with other restrictive measures | 9002 / Παροχή κοινωφελών υπηρεσιών ή εργασίας συνοδευομένων από άλλα περιοριστικά μέτρα 
10000 open category / Military penalty | 10000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Στρατιωτικές κυρώσεις 
10001 / Loss of military rank [6] | 10001 / Απώλεια στρατιωτικού βαθμού [6] 
10002 / Expulsion from professional military service | 10002 / Απόταξη από επαγγελματική στρατιωτική υπηρεσία 
10003 / Military imprisonment | 10003 / Στρατιωτική φυλάκιση 
11000 open category / Exemption/deferment of sentence/penalty, warning | 11000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Απαλλαγή/αναστολή καταδίκης/ποινής, προειδοποίηση 
12000 open category / Other penalties and measures | 12000 ανοικτή κατηγορία / Λοιπές ποινές και μέτρα


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2009)

Parameters (to be specified where applicable) | Παράμετροι (προσδιορίζονται κατά περίπτωση) 
ø / Penalty | ø / Ποινή 
m / Measure | m / Μέτρο 
a / Suspended penalty/measure | a / Αναστολή ποινής/μέτρου 
b / Partially suspended penalty/measure | b / Μερική αναστολή ποινής/μέτρου 
c / Suspended penalty/measure with probation/supervision | c / Αναστολή ποινής/μέτρου υπό όρους ή επιτήρηση 
d / Partially suspended penalty/measure with probation/supervision | d / Μερική αναστολή ποινής/μέτρου υπό όρους ή επιτήρηση 
e / Conversion of penalty/measure | e / Μετατροπή ποινής/μέτρου 
f / Alternative penalty/measure imposed as principal penalty | f / Εναλλακτική ποινή/μέτρο που επιβάλλεται ως κύρια ποινή 
g / Alternative penalty/measure imposed initially in case of non-respect of the principal penalty | g / Εναλλακτική ποινή/μέτρο που επιβάλλεται αρχικά σε περίπτωση μη συμμόρφωσης με την κύρια ποινή 
h / Revocation of suspended penalty/measure | h / Ανάκληση της αναστολής ποινής/μέτρου 
i / Subsequent formation of an overall penalty | i / Επακόλουθη επιμέτρηση συνολικής ποινής 
j / Interruption of enforcement/postponement of the penalty/measure [7] | j / Διακοπή της εκτέλεσης/αναστολής ποινής/μέτρου [7] 
k / Remission of the penalty | k / Μείωση της ποινής 
l / Remission of the suspended penalty | l / Μείωση ποινής που τελεί υπό αναστολή 
n / End of penalty | n / Λήξη της ποινής 
o / Pardon | o / Χάρη 
p / Amnesty | p / Αμνηστία 
q / Release on parole (liberation of a person before end of the sentence under certain conditions) | q / Απόλυση λόγω καλής διαγωγής (απελευθέρωση πριν από την έκτιση της ποινής υπό συγκεκριμένους όρους) 
r / Rehabilitation (with or without the deletion of penalty from criminal records) | r / Αποκατάσταση (με ή χωρίς τη διαγραφή της ποινής από το ποινικό μητρώο) 
s / Penalty or measure specific to minors | s / Ειδικές ποινές ή μέτρα για ανήλικους 
t / Non-criminal ruling [8] | t / Μη ποινική απόφαση [8] 
[1] Fixed or mobile placement. | [1] Σταθερή ή κινητή θέση.
[2] Reapplication in order to obtain a new driving licence is necessary. | [2] Απαιτείται νέα αίτηση για την έκδοση νέας άδειας οδήγησης.
[3] Legal guardian for a person who is legally incompetent or for a minor. | [3] Ο διορισμός νόμιμου επιτρόπου μπορεί να αφορά πρόσωπο που δεν διαθέτει ικανότητα δικαίου ή ανήλικο.
[4] Fine expressed in daily units. | [4] Πρόστιμο εκφραζόμενο σε ημερήσιες μονάδες.
[5] E.g.: for an institution, association, foundation or a victim. | [5] Π.χ.: για ίδρυμα, ένωση, κληροδότημα ή συγκεκριμένο θύμα.
[6] Military demotion. | [6] Στρατιωτικός υποβιβασμός.
[7] Does not lead to avoidance of enforcement of penalty. | [7] Δεν είναι δυνατό να αποφευχθεί η εκτέλεση της ποινής.
[8] This parameter will be indicated only when such information is provided in reply to the request received by the Member State of nationality of the person concerned. | [8] Η παράμετρος αυτή θα αναφέρεται μόνο όταν οι πληροφορίες αυτές παρέχονται κατόπιν αιτήματος του κράτους μέλους ιθαγένειας του οικείου προσώπου.


----------

